# Jigs for a Biscuit Joiner?



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am thinking about a project (a ways down the road), which will utilize splines at mitre joints. There will be several different angles and the piece will be too large to fit on a TS spline jig. I was thinking about creating a jig to place on the fence of a biscuit cutter to make the spline slots. Any thoughts on the possibilities of it working?


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

My Porter Cable has a tilting fence on it?


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

I'll be watching this thread. I have thought about this as well but couldn't think of a safe way to do it. Aside from clamping my jointer to a table and clamping the fence back so I could feed the stock through....yikes!  All I could see was a whirling disc of death, then my clamps coming off! 

I built a jig for my table saw which worked fine. I see that on large pieces that may not work. Please post a solution if you find one.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I am thinking about something like this to do corner joints.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you thought about using a handsaw with an angle for a starting guide? Depends on if you can find one with a wide enough kerf. KISS principle here.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Are you talking about something like this? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/biscuit-miter-jointer-54856/


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

trc65 said:


> Are you talking about something like this? http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f24/biscuit-miter-jointer-54856/


No that is for placing internal biscuits into the mitres. I want to cut external corner splines.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*not with a 4" diameter blade*

The biscuit jointer will leave a moon shaped kerf and a straight spline will not fit. You are better off to use a jig on the table saw that supports the frame.


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

you can use the same jig woodnthings showed on a router table with a 1/4" straight bit.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

How about making a jig like you would use on a table saw, but using it portable? You would have to add a flat surface end that is perpendicular and provides a place for a router to ride. You would either tape or hot glue it to the "object."

You could then use a router or hand saw to cut the slot.

George


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

woodnthings: TS is not feasible for the project. The project would be roughly 80" x 24" with a variety of different angles, which is why I am looking for a machine to take to the project.

GeorgeC: Perhaps that is the way to go, a portable router version. Now what would that look like?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

IMO, the biscuit blade doesn't cut a wide enough kerf for a decent thicknessed wood spline to be used. A slot cutter will work with a router, or done on a table saw.


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK then*



ThomasOSB said:


> woodnthings: TS is not feasible for the project. The project would be roughly *80" x 24" with a variety of different angles*, which is why I am looking for a machine to take to the project.


Do you have the "project" built yet? If so, a photo would help a lot. In any case, I see a router and slot cutter as the only option. The "variety of angles is a bit perplexing, but could be overcome with some imagination. Even the "impossible" is possible with enough time, money and guidance from above..... :yes:

As long as the angles aren't too much greater than 90 degrees assembled, it will make it easier. I see a guide for the router in a parallel track, open underneath for the work with a bottom surface to rest the piece on for support when clamping. I see the use of toggle clamps or wing nuts to apply downward pressure to secure the work.
The work would be free to adjust to any angle in between OR there could be stops for repetitive angles. I would prefer the work to be assembled before putting in the splines if possible, the splines just adding additional strength. 

Specialty jigs like this may never be used for any other project, but once you get it thought out and built it makes the whole thing so much easier. Been there, done this. :yes: I may be able to sketch up a drawing of my concept for Ya....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

This jig is obviously for a router table but I've seen the same configuration for use on large boxes using a hand held router.













Instead of using a router table, clamp the box to a bench, clamp the jig to the box and run a router down the ramp.

The ramp is sized to allow a fence on both sides to capture the router base plate for a straight cut.

I have plans somewhere but I'm working on the floors in my house and I can't even get into my office.

Edit: the portion of the jig I'm referring to as the "ramp" is portion against the RT fence in the photo.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bump


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)




----------

